# Bluej startet nicht



## Guest (16. Dez 2008)

Hallo

wenn ich auf die Verknüpfung von Bluej doppelklicke passiert gar nichts.
Habe Version 2.5.0 für xp

Konnte anfangs noch problemlos mit Bluej arbeiten.Dann kam irgendwann ne Nachricht das ich Bluej nicht mehr ausführen kann und das es an den Netzwerk oder Firewall Einstellungen liegen könnte.Habe aber nichts verändert.
Wenn ich Bluej jetzt starten will kommt nix mehr.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Dez 2008)

> Bluej startet nicht


gut so!



> Kann mir jemand helfen?


eclipse kann immer helfen.

Ansonsten: wenn nix mehr geht, dann schmeiß das ding doch einfach in den Müll und installier's neu, kostet doch nix... ???:L (wenn du es denn unbedingt haben willst: normalerweise wird dringend empfohlen, von dem quatsch die finger zu lassen)


----------



## Gast (16. Dez 2008)

benutzen bluej aber in der schule 
und neuinstalliert hab ichs auch schon aber ohne erfolg


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Dez 2008)

Bist du auf die Seite von diesem projekt gegangen, hast du in den faq's rumgeblättert und sowas? Vielleicht gibts da ein supportforum oder irgendsowas?

Ansonsten: Die Tatsache, dass euer Lehrer euch mit BlueJ auf den Sack gehen will, verleiht euch das moralische Recht, ihm mit BlueJ-problemen auf den Sack zu gehen.  Schreib dem doch zur Abwechslung mal ne e-mail, frag ob ihm dieses Problem schon mal begegnet ist (was nicht unwahrschenlich ist, wenn er das im Unterricht bei zB. jeweils 30 Schülern seit paar jahren abzieht...)

Ich weiß nicht, wie lang du hier auf eine konkretere einwort warten musst: soweit ich weiß, benutzt keiner von den leuten, die hier im 10 minuten takt irgendwelche fragen beantworten, BlueJ. Ob dir da jemand was dazu erzählen kann...? kA... :roll:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Dez 2008)

bzw. du musst vielleicht nicht einmal lange in irgendwelchen BlueJ-beschreibungen herumsuchen. Womöglich reicht es schon, die Fehlermeldung zu kopieren und wortwörtlich an google zu verfüttern, da kommt man normalerweise recht schnell zu irgendwelchen anderen foren, wo das womöglich beantwortet wurde. Wenn du die Antwort sonst irgendwo findest: dann poste hier einen link, nur für den Fall, dass sonst jemand danach sucht (wir wollen das www ja nicht mit sackgassen füllen)


----------



## diggaa1984 (16. Dez 2008)

es braucht nichtmal viel um von BlueJ auf nen Text-editor umzusteigen (muss ja nich gleich eclipse sein^^) .. nur das Verständniss zur _public static void main(String[] args)_-Methode ... der _new_-Operator und vielleicht was zur Ausgabe .. _System.out.println(....)_ - Methode

glaube viel mehr war da nicht .. jene die ich von BlueJ abgebracht habe, waren mir da sehr dankbar für (ham dann provisorisch Scintilla genutzt) 

kannst dich ja mal schlau machen ^^


----------

